# I need opinions on dating.



## cashybum (Aug 16, 2012)

So yes we are still on track for getting a divorce. We still live together and still sleeping in the same bed. (He works nights so we don't really sleep in the bed together.) We had sex once since we decided to split and things have been civil for the most part. I'm still on this crazy emotional roller coaster as we continue to discuss our plans via email.

He says the horse business is what has drove us apart but he wants the house and he says I could still run the business and he would help out a little with the barn. So I asked him "So what exactly is changing?" to which he replies "Well we are better business partners than husband and wife but we can still be friends with benefits." So basically he wants things to stay the same but I live somewhere else. Sounds like a nice guy right? 

I'm obviously really hurt by all of this and the thought of dating makes me nauseous but I'm really hurting and feeling extra lonely. He said he didn't care if I saw other people. Do you think dating right now is a good idea?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you have someone in mind to date?

Dating right now is a very bad idea. Your life is in turmoil. It will end badly. Plus, you are still married, still living with your husband. If you live in a state in which adultery can be used as a grounds for divorce you could lose everything for committing adultery.

You told us what he wants? What do you want?

Stop sleeping in the same bed he's in. Stop being his FWB. 

Could you afford the house on your own. Does your horse business earn enough to support you there?

Have you checked with an attorney to see what your rights are? what sort of settlement you can get?

.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree... dating is a horrible idea for you right now. Don't drag anyone else into your mess, it is unfair.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Horse business... Read Stallion's thread.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

You probably won't be much fun for your date if you're this upset. Plus, if your date likes you and wants more, either physically or emotionally, are you ready for that?


----------

